# Rhom???



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Black Diamond....









What do you think??


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

with flash and dirty glass.....


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

It looks like a compressus or altuvie to me.... =/


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

not a bd rhom. wrong shape and they dont have red. the head is different than any rhom i have seen. 
wes


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

looks pretty!! wel worth it!


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> not a bd rhom. wrong shape and they dont have red. the head is different than any rhom i have seen.
> wes
> [snapback]1201666[/snapback]​


I'm thinking possibly a Vinny??


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

More likely a S. altuvei or S. compressu... Try to take pics of his sides


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

looks like a vinny.post more clear photo


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

looks like a rhom to me


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'd go with vinny rhom..

If possible, try getting a get flank shot of his entire body.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Nomorewifenagginboutfish said:


> Black Diamond....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous fish...I love the shape of the head and jaw!!! Stunning!









Where did you pick it up?

Jay


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

By the way...how is the fish?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Jim...whats the spotting pattern like? I cant tell if there are bars or not.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

It definatelly looks like an altuvei/compressus- check for bars


----------



## serrakeeper (Aug 28, 2005)

looks like a venezuelan juvenile rhom to me


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Hey Jim...whats the spotting pattern like? I cant tell if there are bars or not.


I think thats what you need to see the spotting pattern to determine if rhom or compressus family member....


----------

